# new mini rex babies



## therealsilkiechick (Dec 13, 2010)

i had 4 mini rex babies born today. not sure what color they will be yet. this is my first babies from both parents.

Britannia- mom(tort on left, sold her roomie amberina)






Remmington- dad (red)





and my new kids can't wait to find out what color they r.





i have 4 other does due any day now also so may have more babies when i get up tomarrow. 2 more mini rex litters and 2 holland lop litters(one is due about week after all the other girls).


----------



## Thundrr-Chicken (Dec 13, 2010)

gotta love baby bunnies... congratulations


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 13, 2010)

congrats on the new babies!!!


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jan 11, 2011)

here is updated pics of the bunnies and my newest mini rex litter.

litter born 12/12 is a red buck, a lynx doe and 2 lynx bucks

all the babies in my hat lol





red baby





a lynx baby





new litter same dad different mom born 1/10
3 reds





i think these r tort, lynx and black


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh, boy! Bunches of bunses!

I'm afraid I am of a different opinion on the color of some of those kits. Lynx is a dilute chocolate agouti; that one kit looks more like a tort to me. The parents are black-based colors; do they have chocolate in their pedigrees?


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jan 12, 2011)

yes and the one on left is a tort.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yea for babies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm referring to the older litter. Tort x Red can't produce Lynx, it's not genetically possible. Red and Tort are both non-extension colors (ee), Lynx is a full-extension color (E_). The ones you have identified as Lynx might be very smutty Fawns (dilute Red/Orange).


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jan 12, 2011)

yes i agree on the extention colors. there is 2 lynx colors true lynx and dilute red lynx. hmm... is it possible they r a false lynx(dilute red lynx) or opals? those r cell phone pics so the coloring is off some, these pics r more truer to actual color of them. fawn/orange r not standard mini rex colors.  

this is the red next to one





this is them w mom in back


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 13, 2011)

They can't be Opals, either, because Opal (dilute Castor) is also a full-extension color. In the last picture you posted, the bunny all the way on the left is obviously the red kit. The bun that is dead center has no eye ring, and the inside of the ear is dark; same for the kit on the right. Red, Opal, Fawn, and Lynx are all Agouti-based colors; the Agouti gene gives light eye rings, ear lacing, light bellies, and light under the tail. A rabbit without lacing or eye circles is going to be a Self-based rather than Agouti-based color. Self + Non-extension = Tort, in this case, Blue Tort or maybe Lilac Tort. I'm not seeing the sort of pinkish tinge that would indicate Lilac, so I'm thinking they are more likely Blue Torts.   

"Standard colors" means only that, colors that are listed in the breed standard. Those are the only colors that are permitted on the show tables, any other color is a disqualification. There are many non-showable colors that can result from crossing colors that are in the Standard. You can also get very poor versions of showable colors. An example of that would be Chestnut/Castor. Some people refer to any Agouti- and Black-based, full-extension non-dilute (A_B_C_D_E_) Mini Rex as a "Castor," because that's the color in the Standard. A true Castor is more than that, it also has rufous modifiers to give it that deep, rich, red color (the same thing that produces the good Reds). Without the action of the rufous modifiers, the color is much more washed out, more like what is called "Chestnut" in every other rabbit breed. You could breed these poorly colored so-called Castors together forever, and never get a good Castor, because they don't have the modifiers and just don't have the right genetics to produce one. Some people are rather hard-nosed about it, only calling the good ones "Castor," and calling the others "Chestnut." There are some judges that hold to that, DQ'ing the poorly colored ones for being a non-showable color.

A lot of rabbit breeders really don't know color genetics, and make their best guess about the color of a rabbit based on a picture or description that it seems most like. I have seen many impossible results listed on pedigrees; I can only conclude that the owner made a mistake about either the parent's color or that of the offspring; maybe both! Learning not only what to call a color, but how the genes work to produce that color, can save you a lot of wasted time and effort. You learn about "you can't get there from here," and avoid the risk of filling your cages with animals that will always need to be fed, even though they won't ever get you closer to your goals.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jan 13, 2011)

i have been researching the net and reading ur replies and rechecking the babies. before i couldn't find much info so i asumed they were pet quality lynx but found a ton of info and pics this time lol. 

yes i understand what u r saying i agree i don't think they r lynx either now that i look closer at them. i checked for ring bands but totally forgot to look for agouti markings sorry blonde moment. i'm still learning my rabbit genetics so bare with me.  at first i thought torts possibly too once they had fur in but they r not like my other tort babies they have a white undercolor. when born they look nothing like my tort hollands or mini rex torts, those r noticable torts from birth. 

so what ur saying is the two together r throwing non showable colors and shouldn't be bred together so i should breed them to different breeders right? so what colors do u sugest i breed them to, to get standard colored babies? we do not keep ones not standard we sell them as pets but i prefer not to breed them if possible.

thanks so much for all your help i'm really learning alot!


----------



## MiniRexGirl (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrats on the New Babies! Your red is SO CUTE! I have a red doe but she is musty so doesn't look as good as ether of yours. I am thinking about breeding my does for the first time this spring and am very excited to see what I get!


----------

